

JQuery Gantt editor - patch released - robicch
http://roberto.open-lab.com/2012/08/30/jquery-gantt-editor-bugfix-released/

======
eckyptang
I'm sure Zawinski's law of software envelopment applies to this in some way.

~~~
robicch
:-) And you didn't see Teamwork <http://www.twproject.com>

